
Activision Blizzard to Acquire King Digital Entertainment [pdf] - t23
http://investor.king.com/files/doc_downloads/Acquisition/Activision-King-Fact-Sheet.pdf
======
greenyoda
Ongoing discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10497381](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10497381)

